# Windows 7 - Kindle recognised, but no drive letter



## JayCee (Jun 23, 2011)

I cannot get Windows 7/64 Ultimate to recognise my Kindle 3/WiFi as an accesable removable drive.

I have tried the following: Different USB ports (direct motherboard, "front-panel-wired" and external USB 2.0 powered hub). I have tried a different USB cable. I have un-installed the USB drivers associated with the Kindle, powered down both Kindle and my Computer, restarted and Win7 "detects" the Kindle (again), installs drivers (the properties of which all say the device is working properly)...

But I have never seen the Kindle as a "named/letter drive" in "File Explorer" or my preferred "Directory Opus".

The Kindle does appear in Win 7 "Disk Management" as "Disk 3 - Removable - 3.06GB"  - but no usual "file system or partition" information (eg: NTFS or FAT or FAT32, "Active"). The command-line "DISKPART" also sees the Kindle describing it as "DIsk#isk 3    Status:Online        Size:3130 MB      Free:0 B"

I have two other external hard-disks connected to my machine (5 drives in all - three internal and 2 external USB) and they perform perfectly - I can also plug/unplug USB "flash-drives" without issue.

My wife's computer (also Win 7/64 Ultimate with one internal and one external USB drive) recogises the Kindle immediately and all appears to function correctly.

It seems that the only device combination that gives a problem is the Kindle and my own computer (Gigabyte P35C-DS3R Mobo)  

Any advice from anyone would be very welcome!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

On my Win7/64 machine, Disk Manager reports the Kindle as Removable, Online, with a 3.06GB FAT32 Primary Partition, it allocates a drive letter to it and all the usual right-click menu options are there (Change Drive Letters and Paths etc). 

Presumably you don't have any menu options?

Diskpart reports the same as yours.

Not showing a partition is very strange, and I'm afraid I'm at a loss as to what to suggest. 

The only similar thing I've seen in the past is if you have a network drive mapped to the next available drive letter (F: or G then plug in an external device, it rather stupidly uses the the same drive letter and so you cannot access the external drive. IIRC that was XP, never tried it with Vista/Win7, and you could still change the drive letter in Disk Manager.

No other ideas I'm afraid, sorry!


----------

